# A Final Goodbye



## SmokeyJoe (11/8/22)

So after many many years on this forum, ive decided to call it quits.

Where vaping was a passion for me, its now become where you are attacked when you are not towing the mainstream line.
You cant force me to provide a positive feedback just because you sent me free stuff with substandard quality.

Im not going into details as this has been going on for months, but Im done.
When i started doing reviews about a year and a half ago for certain Vape Companies, I wanted to provide unfiltered, no strings attached reviews. Which would have benefitted the user.

This didnt go as planned due to being attacked from all sides. And again, my experience with a device will in all probabIlity differ from your experience. Its common sense. 

But thanks to all thats been part of my journey. And I will miss you all.

Im Out.

P. S. I be sending out all my test devices to those in need in the next few weeks

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/8/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So after many many years on this forum, ive decided to call it quits.
> 
> Where vaping was a passion for me, its now become where you are attacked when you are not towing the mainstream line.
> You cant force me to provide a positive feedback just because you sent me free stuff with substandard quality.
> ...



I rate you rather stand your ground and speak YOUR truth

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So after many many years on this forum, ive decided to call it quits.
> 
> Where vaping was a passion for me, its now become where you are attacked when you are not towing the mainstream line.
> You cant force me to provide a positive feedback just because you sent me free stuff with substandard quality.
> ...



You will be missed @SmokeyJoe! You are one of the OG's on the forum! I'm with @Intuthu Kagesi... stay and give it horns!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Munro31 (11/8/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So after many many years on this forum, ive decided to call it quits.
> 
> Where vaping was a passion for me, its now become where you are attacked when you are not towing the mainstream line.
> You cant force me to provide a positive feedback just because you sent me free stuff with substandard quality.
> ...


Telling the truth has never been the easy option, I'm sorry to hear that it's been rough, but that just means you are doing something worthwhile

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/22)

Hey @SmokeyJoe , you’ve been here for a long time and have been through a lot of journeys with all of us. 

Just because a vendor (I presume) puts pressure on you to say something - shouldn’t mean that you abandon a forum you’ve been part of for years. 

I agree with the above sentiments. Rather don’t do the reviews or tell it like you see it

Hope you will stay

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked (12/8/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So after many many years on this forum, ive decided to call it quits.
> 
> Where vaping was a passion for me, its now become where you are attacked when you are not towing the mainstream line.
> You cant force me to provide a positive feedback just because you sent me free stuff with substandard quality.
> ...



I hear you @SmokeyJoe. I was once asked by the juice-maker to remove my negative review of his coffee juice, because it would affect sales. I'd bought the coffee (I never accepted free samples because of the expecation of a good reviewa) and he offered to refund my money. I refused to remove the review or to accept a refund.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (12/8/22)

I agree. I too have done some reviews and I have also refused to do some. I don't bow to pressure easily, I am an insurance broker after all.

The forum is about like minded people that have a passion for vaping. In that context your contribution is valuable and worth far more than you realise and if someone does not like your review then they must go put their big girl panties on and grow a pair. In today's world folks don't know how to accept constructive criticism and get offended when we don't agree with their view.

Water off a ducks back mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/8/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So after many many years on this forum, ive decided to call it quits.
> 
> Where vaping was a passion for me, its now become where you are attacked when you are not towing the mainstream line.
> You cant force me to provide a positive feedback just because you sent me free stuff with substandard quality.
> ...


Dude. I know you're stronger than that!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

